# Goldfish on its side at bottom, and gulpung.



## Spud

1 of my goldfish is laying on its side for a day now at the bottom of the tank, and gulping .


----------



## Scuff

Have you tested your water parameters at all? How are your other fish doing?


----------



## jrman83

Hate to say it, but I would have euthanized that fish.


----------



## Spud

Scuff said:


> Have you tested your water parameters at all? How are your other fish doing?


Yeah I took the water to the Aquarium store for testing about a day or so before the fish was lying on its side. They said everything was fine. 

The other 3 goldfish seem ok. 

1 day after the fish started laying on the bottom on his side, I moved all 4 of my goldfish to the main 55 gallon tank. But even going to the new tank hasn't had an effect. 

I had Ick 1 month ago claim 4 goldfish, these 4 that are left are the survivors. For good measure I added non iodized salt and Ick Quick Cure medication last night to the 55 gallon.

I don't have my carbon filters in the new tank yet.


----------



## jrman83

Sad to see, but I think he is done for.

I'd recommend getting your own test kit - liquid type. Most fish stores use strips and they are very inaccurate.


----------



## snail

I'm afraid he's a gonner . It probably would not have made a difference in this case but in the future I wouldn't add meds without knowing for sure what is wrong as they tend to be quite hard on the fish. A lowish dose of salt would be the only thing I'd try without knowing the problem.


----------



## Spud

Update.

So I took the little guy to the aquarium store for diagnosis. They said the fish doesn't show any signs of any viral or bacterial infections. Their assessment was that it had spinal cord or nerve damage, and it was most likely a goner.

So the guy said putting it in a zip lock and in the freezer would humanely kill it. 

I was just wondering something , wouldn't the ever colder temps be painful? or does the fish slowly without pain drift into unconsciousness then die?


Also wondering if there aren't any vets that can do something, like surgery ?


----------



## jrman83

I haven't talked to vet yet that says they can do anything for a fish and don't even know if it is something they are taught. Some don't even look at birds.

If I have to put down a fish I wrap it in a paper towel and stick it in the freezer, most of the time anyway. If the fish is still living then the freezer is better than flushing, which is what some people do for every fish occurance.


----------



## snail

I prefer to use alcohol (like vodka) to euthanize a fish. Thankfully I don't have too much experience but when I've used that the fish died with out signs of stress.


----------



## jeffnc

Spud said:


> I was just wondering something , wouldn't the ever colder temps be painful? or does the fish slowly without pain drift into unconsciousness then die?


There's no way for us to be positive, but freezing fish I believe is very humane. They are not warm blooded so don't think in human terms. They do not get "cold". That is, they don't feel cold. They just get more and more sluggish and "sleepy" the colder it gets. Near freezing they are basically like zombies - not dead, but basically dormant. Think like bermuda grass in the winter. It does not look living, yet it is not rotting either - it's just in limbo until warm weather wakes it up again. I don't know if they would feel anything as ice crystals formed in their cells, but it's basically like going to sleep.

Another humane thing, which would be worse for the owner than the fish, would be instant squashing to flat as a pancake. One second it exists, the next it does not. It would be hard to do it in the water, so you'd probably have to take them out, which they wouldn't like.

But hey this is a minnow with a brain the size of a pinhead, it's not really thinking or fearing like we do.


----------



## majerah1

Well for goldfish,i think the freezer is very humane.They are used to cold,and in winter,they hibernate.Therefore,in the freezer you are putting them in hibernation,and then they just do not wake up from it.I have heard of some who will place the goldfish in hibernation then use clove oil to finish it off.

Plus you should never flush fish,living or non.if its alive that has to be the worst death,plus even though survival is slim,if they do make it it could have a negative impact on the environment.I bury my fish in a flower bed,so they can help something else grow big and beautiful!


----------

